# 17jan08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

got out for a few hours toninght. 










i also picked up a couple tuesday night. i didn't get out 'til about midnight, and got my ass absolutely kicked by that weather that rolled through early wednesday morning. 

it took me 3 hrs to get across the bay, usually a 15 min. ride. 

it's a damn good thing i had a good bailing aparatus aboard. it's not good when you're taking 'em over the bow in a jon boat... it just fills up! :doh


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

very nice. thanks for the report:bowdown


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

See you caught the ole "Headless Mullet"!!!!!!!!! Nice catch. When we eating ????

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you made it back safe. Nice flounder.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------

